# music makes me anxious!!??



## patient_ghost (Aug 27, 2005)

hi all. I'm 19 and have had SA since the age of 12. For the past 2 years or so I've noticed that when I listen to most kinds of music that I become very anxious and get kinda restless; it's like I'm always on edge or something. My facial muscles also tense up, especially between my eye brows, and mouth becomes dry. After listening to Rage against the machines for about an hour, I went out with my friends and some of them kept asking me if something was wrong cause they said I seemed sad? Also, when I go out right after listening to some tunes, I feel more nervous around people. Because of this weird condition, I have to carefully pick which songs I can listen to, which doesn't seem to cause much anxiety afterwards; incubus is one of them. Do any of you go through this, or know anything about it???


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

are you worried others may judge you based upon the music you listen to? I know it is a common subject brought up on these boards and yes I suffer from it somewhat as well


----------



## heavymetal (Jan 28, 2005)

Music can color our moods. I used to listen to Dokken music, which I liked, but with its biting guitar solos, it sometimes drew out anger from me. I used to listen to Sabbath on a daily basis and found myself getting a little depressed by its doom-and-gloom theme.

Have you tried listening to classical music? I'm not trying to change your taste in music, rather asking if there is some way you could balance out what you listen to by adding music of various genre. Classical music seems to be what music therapists might use to soothe their patients.

Also, you might want to figure out if it is the lyrics, rhythm, or melody of the music that is most affecting how you feel. Just don't choose country music--you don't want to get all angry and stuff 'bout your woman going out and cheating on you. :b :b


----------



## patient_ghost (Aug 27, 2005)

> Have you tried listening to classical music? I'm not trying to change your taste in music, rather asking if there is some way you could balance out what you listen to by adding music of various genre. Classical music seems to be what music therapists might use to soothe their patients.
> 
> Also, you might want to figure out if it is the lyrics, rhythm, or melody of the music that is most affecting how you feel. Just don't choose country music--you don't want to get all angry and stuff 'bout your woman going out and cheating on you.


 :lol I don't think I could listen to country even if it was the only music I could stand. ( no offense ) Country's cool, but it's just not for me.

I actually like classical music. But even then, I still have to pick which one's bring on my anxiouness & which don't..... debussy is one of the few I can listen to, which could be because I'm inspired by some of his work.

It's been a pain in the *** trying to figure out what the problem really is. I noticed that music with heavy bass makes me feel sad and drains the energy out of me. Or if I listen to the Dust Brothers, it makes me really hungry.. opcorn ...weird huh?

It just sucks that my friends can listen to any music they want, doesn't matter if it's loud or fast, and their fine with it..... while on the other hand I'm trying to stay away from listening to music, even the one's playing in grocery stores, just so I won't get all nervous, sad, anxious, hungry or feel like I'm on edge. Hopefully this condition goes away after a while cause it's driving me CRAZY :mum

Thanks for the feedback guys, it's good to know I'm not the only one going through this.


----------



## Fallen_Dark_Angel (Aug 18, 2005)

The only time I get anxious when I listen to music is when i'm in a public place.. Like in a festival or something and they play music, well music that i'm into all my muscles would tense up and my body would feel as If I gained 1000 pounds.


----------

